# Need help with my Audio card



## satindemon4u (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, this may sound super nooby of me but I need some help with my new audio card.

Your probably thinking, just slap it into the mobo, plug in your audio cables and go! Not in this case though. When I go to audio settings and "Test" the speakers I get sound out of all of them except for the right and left speaker. I am using a set of Logitech x-530's.

Now, if you can help me solve that problem then, great! Onto the next!

Like I said I get sound out of all speakers except for the left and  right one which must mean that my connection is mostly correct? However when I play music via iTunes I get sound coming from all speakers (including the right speaker) except for the left speaker. wtf? -_-

Thanks all!

/FIXED

Had to swap a couple cords.


----------



## majestic12 (Sep 3, 2011)

What kind of sound card did you install?


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 3, 2011)

Asus XONAR DX


----------



## happita (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not familiar with ASUS sound card drivers. However, when setting up your card through their software, there should be options to set up how your sound system is. For ex. If you want to set it up for headphones, a 2.0 setup, 2.1, Quadrophonic, Stereo, 5.1, etc.


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 3, 2011)

happita said:


> I'm not familiar with ASUS sound card drivers. However, when setting up your card through their software, there should be options to set up how your sound system is. For ex. If you want to set it up for headphones, a 2.0 setup, 2.1, Quadrophonic, Stereo, 5.1, etc.



There is, and I did make sure to set it to 5.1


----------



## majestic12 (Sep 3, 2011)

The speakers are hooked up by way of analog?  Do you have the front panel header connected to the sound card by chance?


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 3, 2011)

what about windows sound is that set to 5.1 config


----------



## satindemon4u (Sep 4, 2011)

majestic12 said:


> The speakers are hooked up by way of analog?  Do you have the front panel header connected to the sound card by chance?


I do not. Forgot to do it and then said screw it. I will connect it however as that may help...for some reason. 



Batou1986 said:


> what about windows sound is that set to 5.1 config



Sure is set.


----------

